# 1985 Nissan 720 Idle Issue



## xracer96 (Oct 15, 2010)

New to the site & hoping someone here can help. I have a carbureted 1985 720. The problem is that when the engine is cold (temperature guage at less than half) the engine will not idle & dies. If the engine temp guage is at half or slightly above, the engine idles fine. When starting cold, I depress the gas pedal once to activate the high idle & start the engine...no problem, however, if I blip the throttle to drop off of high idle & the engine temp. guage is less than half, the engine dies. You can keep the engine running by using the gas pedal to keep engine rpm's at 1500 -2000 rpm. When this condition is happening I notice that the engine is slightly backfiring through exhaust & has a distinctive sound like the exhaust is partially clogged. The engine will run normally as long as the rpm's are kept above 1500-2000 rpm. As soon as the temp guage is at 1/2 or slightly above, the issue disapears & will idle great. This one has me confused...any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you tried adjusting the choke or checking the choke spring, itself?


----------



## xracer96 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I will look further into the choke system. Is there a certain procedure for checking for proper choke operation?


----------

